# Has anyone got *any* info on this GBA Accessory?



## pasc (Feb 2, 2014)

I found it on Ebay but did not buy it, because the reseller did not describe it enough  .

I'm talking about this one:

The "Dream Gear" Wireless Adapter.



Spoiler











 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/131072136123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I never heard of it and this is the first time I encountered one.

I can only imagine that it *might* be simliar to the Majesco Wireless link (which is awesome for playing Duke Nukem Advance btw  )

Anyone having any of these and knows something ?


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 3, 2014)

I actually have one of those.. Should have it at home somewhere.

Don't really know what it did, but I do remember (still) having it.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 3, 2014)

I assume it is an FM radio for the GBA, My brother bought one once but he never really used it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 3, 2014)

pasc said:


> I found it on Ebay but did not buy it, because the reseller did not describe it enough  .
> 
> I'm talking about this one:
> 
> ...


Well the round one looks like the adapters that came with Pokemon Fire Red and Leaf Green for wireless connectivity (coz the wire was getting outdated)

But i have no idea what the box above it is


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 3, 2014)

the clear one is a radio and the black one i dont know as it looks like it conencts to the power/headphone port guessing ehre on the black one for headphones and probly has a 3.5mm jack on it


----------



## pasc (Feb 3, 2014)

ResleyZ said:


> I actually have one of those.. Should have it at home somewhere.
> 
> Don't really know what it did, but I do remember (still) having it.


Oh !

Could you please check if it still works incase you find it ?


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 3, 2014)

pasc said:


> Oh !
> 
> Could you please check if it still works incase you find it ?


Found them!

The black one seems to have a link port for both in and out, one on each side. It also has a audio in port. The clear one one is indeed a radio. It has two buttons on the front; one for scan, and one to reset. It also has a power switch on the top, also with a audio in.

Of course I can't find my GBA SP adapter nor any AA batteries to test it right now, so I'll see if I can find anything tomorrow.


Spoiler


----------



## pasc (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow that seems like a confusing contraption.

Banned to see what it does.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 4, 2014)

That's not link ports on the black one, that's charger ports (which double as a headphones jack when you have adapters like that.)
I have a similar contraption that does the same thing:



Spoiler










 
The only ones I could find using Google Images were only a charger port to headphone jack adapter while this one has another charger port for charging while using headphones.
Apparently those are pretty rare to find nowadays, glad I've got one (had two, but gave one to a friend since I had no use for two of them.) They're super high quality as well, but I can't for the life of me remember from where I managed to get two. Pretty sure one must have come from the accessory set I got at the same time as my GBA SP, no idea for the other one though.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Would anyone care to explain to me how the GBA SP is set up to have sound come out of the charging port? Always wondered.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Would anyone care to explain to me how the GBA SP is set up to have sound come out of the charging port? Always wondered.


Have a look at the pinout:





See? The port has two functions.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Have a look at the pinout:
> See? The port has two functions.


 
That's twice today I've been Foxi'd! Thanks


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 4, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> That's twice today I've been Foxi'd! Thanks


 
well this wont happen if u did your research on the port


----------



## Jayro (Feb 4, 2014)

I already have an FM radio for my GBA SP. And it works for shit... No antenna makes positioning yourself the key to good radio reception, and that's just crap.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Shadow#1 said:


> well this wont happen if u did your research on the port


 
Did I say being Foxi'd was a bad thing?


----------



## alphamule (Feb 16, 2014)

Whoever came up with the almost-but-not-quite Nintendo port variations needs a good talking to.  The person that ordered them to on the other hand can go to the 9th circle.


----------



## pasc (Feb 16, 2014)

Alright so its a radio with an adapter for the GBASP (headphone alternative).

Too bad, I had really hoped for this to be some kind of wireless link that I haven't heard of.

I only know of the Nintendo official wireless linker and the Majesco one.


----------

